# bubblicious or blue mystic?



## beginning grower (Mar 14, 2006)

i decided on buying 4 strains which are going to be white widow, northernight lights x big bud, hindu kush, and either blue mystic or bubblicious. i decided to debate which two of these i sshould kick off because they both seem similar.  i am also growing outside if that influences your decision. if you could recommend which one i should keep i would appreciate it. thanks.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 15, 2006)

i dont think either if you are growing outside. one is for indoor the other greenhouse.


----------



## Hick (Mar 16, 2006)

NL, WW, the kush and bubblicious will do fine OD in a temperate climate.(I've not tried the blue mystic) I've yet to find a strain that doesn't do better OD than indoors. Thhough some are a bit more prone to pests and insects and may require some extra vigilance in that aspect, and some sativa varieties may not finish where the season is short. (Late Sept., early Oct. frosts) Most all will do quite well outdoors under Mother natures giant halide


----------



## MissMolly (Apr 11, 2006)

I am not thrilled with the blue mystic ..eh its a medium stone. I like bubble gum ..never had bubbleicious


----------



## Stuey (May 12, 2006)

beginning grower said:
			
		

> i decided on buying 4 strains which are going to be white widow, northernight lights x big bud, hindu kush, and either blue mystic or bubblicious. i decided to debate which two of these i sshould kick off because they both seem similar.  i am also growing outside if that influences your decision. if you could recommend which one i should keep i would appreciate it. thanks.




I have grown WW out doors a few times and many more times indoors. It will do very well with long veg times and topping. Responds really well in bush grows indoor & out. I have also grown Bubblicious & a few Hindu Kush crosses, but I would not realy recommend either of them for the type of quality smoke/high your looking for but both yield well. 

I have seen the NL x BB grown many times, yields can be extreme and with the right pheno the smoke is very nice. Looking for the most indica pheno of the strain. The BB genetics can really ruin that cross at times... Not smoked Blue Mystic but read enough to know it's a nice grow but I'd personaly say go with the Bubblicious & WW.


----------

